# A human skeleton compared to a gorilla skeleton



## mellowyellow (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## win231 (Nov 25, 2021)

Which is which?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 26, 2021)

"I'm taller!" "Well I'm bigger!"


----------



## Judycat (Nov 27, 2021)

Which one's the human?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2021)

Judycat said:


> Which one's the human?


We have not come to a consensus on that.


----------



## jujube (Nov 27, 2021)

Looks like some of my relatives.....


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2021)

_Which one?_ @jujube


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2021)

I meant, which skeleton in the post, _not which one of your relatives!

That would be too personal to ask you! _


----------



## Devi (Nov 27, 2021)

In case anyone is wondering, the one on the left is the human. Look at the skulls and the necks, and on the one on the right, the length of the arms and the bones in the feet.


----------



## jujube (Nov 27, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I meant, which skeleton in the post, _not which one of your relatives!
> 
> That would be too personal to ask you! _


 Both of 'em....


----------

